# Advice on Slowing Down a Horse's Trot



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

After a year of riding, I've finally made the step of leasing! I'm very excited about it, although I'm only doing a half lease until I get the hang of it.

His name is Austin and he's a lovely little Quarter Horse. He's a sweet boy, quiet, and calm on the ground and at a walk. Dare I say he's even a bit lazy?










But his trot/jog is way too fast. It's to the point it becomes jarring and quite uncomfortable, if not nearly impossible, for me to sit without bouncing all over the place like a maniac. 

I find myself _pulling_ on his mouth to slow him down and I hate doing that, especially with the tom-thumb bit the barn owner uses for him (I don't know if it's my place to ask to use a different bit; I don't want to seem like I'm intruding on how they care for their horses). In lessons I ask if I'm being too rough on his mouth. They say no, however I still feel like I am when the reins are tight and the horse is pulling away. I ride Western; I shouldn't have to use that much contact with a Western horse. It's not his fault of course, and newbie me is trying to figure out how to solve this issue. The BOs say he was probably used as a Barrel or Roping horse in his last home and only trained to speed. 

When I'm riding him outside of lessons, I've tried a couple of things to slow his trot down. One was to completely stop him everytime he went too fast. This is what I'm also told to do in my lessons. This seems to frustrate him even more, causing him to go faster and step heavier at the trot. I tried trotting for very short distances. Also seemed to frustrate him quite a bit. 

So today I tried something different. Circling like there's no tomorrow. As soon as he speeds up we do a few small circles. This sends him into a lovely, comfortable trot. As soon as he does it I let off the reins completely and say, "easy" in the hopes he will make the association that "easy" means "I want you to slow down and go _this _speed when you're going to fast". After one or two circles we go ahead again until he speeds. Then the process repeats.

This seems to be getting some results! But (after my long post...sorry about that) does anyone have any other advice or tips on what to do with a speeding horse?


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Use your seat. Instead of posting or just bouncing, really get down there. Keep your hands quiet, back straight, legs still, and do all the talking with your seat. 

Put your weight into the saddle. Let yourself feel like your sinking into the saddle. 
Just think, if I were a horse and my rider were light and energetic at the trot, I would be too. But if my rider is calm, still, and sitting deeply, I'd be more inclined to take it nice and soft.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I did try sitting heavier... to a degree. I admit my seated trot isn't all that great and paired with his bouncy trot, it's very difficult for me to sit quietly and deep. But I will certainly work more on this!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Keep at it. You are getting results already and talking with your seat will also help. Something else that I have found to work is the way you ask for the trot. Ask gently for a tad bit more than the walk. Remember that it takes lots practice but there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Good luck and I hope you get to enjoy smooth jog trots soon without lots of circles


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

slow ur butt. down. sit down a little bit more


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Houston said:


> But his trot/jog is way too fast. It's to the point it becomes *jarring and quite uncomfortable*, if not nearly impossible, for me to sit without bouncing all over the place like a maniac.
> 
> I find myself _pulling_ on his mouth to slow him down and I hate doing that, especially with the tom-thumb bit the barn owner uses for him (I don't know if it's my place to ask to use a different bit; I don't want to seem like I'm intruding on how they care for their horses). In lessons I ask if I'm being too rough on his mouth. They say no, however I still feel like I am when the reins are tight and the horse is pulling away. I ride Western; I shouldn't have to use that much contact with a Western horse. It's not his fault of course, and newbie me is trying to figure out how to solve this issue. The BOs say he was probably used as a Barrel or Roping horse in his last home and only trained to speed.
> 
> ...


Okay, jarring and uncomfortable sounds like it's an unbalanced trot which coincides with what you are describing as "fast." When you begun the lease, what did the OWNER tell you was the training level of this horse?

Stopping him when he goes too fast is just putting a LOT of pain on his mouth, therefore when you go to move again, he's already bracing and anticipating that you're going to pull him back into a halt again. If you are going to stop him, spiral him with your body and an open rein so he goes from a large circle to a tiny circle and eventually a stop. 

If you circle, circle with purpose! I like your idea but he's probably blowing you off. You need to be consistent but not monotone. Horses get BORED of monotone  Do some circles, but maybe work some figure eights in there too, or a half circle to reverse, or get him back down to walk, or weave, or do any lateral work that you know.

Your goal is ANYTIME he isn't paying mind to his speed and feet, re-focus him. Give him something to do besides going straight. You know when you drive and it's a straight rode; no curves, no tunnels, no beautiful scenary? And you get really really bored and try to turn on the radio to keep your focus on what you're doing aka. driving?

That's what you are doing to your horse atm. He is trying to go faster because he's hoping he can canter because it's different than trotting, or that he can be the boss and make decisions. So mix it up. Put in some circles, weaving, leg yields, poles to trot over, etc. 

When my horse was VERY discombobulated trot (and he's green so this is different than a trained horse) I kept up with him at first and slowly asked him to do things to slow him down. When he got there, he got a release of a short rein. Do you do anything to reward this horse once he gets down to the speed that you like, OP?


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone!

Skyseternalangel- The owner said he was probably a former barrel racer or roper, but unfortunately doesn't know the complete history of the horse. Before I began riding him he was one of the horses they used for their trail rides and lessons (although I was the primary, if not the only, person using him in lessons).

He's a horse that loves to just blast down the trails, so arena work isn't his favorite thing to do. I certainly need something to keep him entertained because while I'm occupied trying to work with him, he's probably bored and frustrated. We do figure eights and he was recently introduced to trotting poles, but I'll try to introduce different things for him to do since the majority is either circling or simply going around the arena. If I feel I'm being too repetitive and I'm losing his attention, I usually do some backing and stopping.

As a reward when he is doing everything I ask like going slow at the trot, I tell him "easy" then praise him and give him loose rein.

Eventually, I want to get to the point I can do less arena work and more work on the trail at all gaits. But we need to work on a few things before that. I have a feeling if I trot him on trail he'll get far too excited. But when we do get to that point I'm sure he will enjoy everything SO much more.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Continue to be consistent. SOme western horses are trained to slow when you hummmmm-at least here in the east, it seems. I sit really deep, little half halts with my reins, and say shhhhhhhhh. I also circle when they speed up. As long as they maintain slow, they get to go around....speed up, and you circle.

Keep in mind it takes MUCH longer to retrain than to train so be consistent and you will eventually get it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ahh.. since he isn't an arena horse that would make sense.

As franknbeans put so beautifully, it's going to take consistency because retraining is FAR more lengthy than training fresh. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Huey is a rocket ship, flies over tall buildings in a single bound. His trot is prone to getting "runny". As a result, I've gotten a lot of experience with the Half-Halt. I don't ride on his mouth, but if he's going too fast, I will give him a half-halt up to 3 seconds, then let go. If he drops the speed, we're good. If he picks it back up again, it's another half-halt and then release. Rinse, lather, repeat until he gets the point, which he always does. Eventually...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sounds like you are approaching it with some good ideas. I like your use of circling.

If you post the trot, you can find a tempo that is just right, and you count it, One Two, One Two . . ., and you post to that tempo, whether he speeds up or not. He will be forced ,by your seat, to meet your set tempo.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

We were at it again today in the lovely 104F sun (it's past 9pm and still in the triple digits, yikes!). 

So many circles! But he was kept on his feet and his mind stayed busy with lots of changes. Circle left, circle right, half circle, figure eights, halt from trot, trot from halt, back, straight, then mix it up.

This is just the second session of me trying this particular method to slow his trot down and I'm already seeing a change. He still gets fast, but actually keeps a slow tempo for longer than he has been.

He seemed much happier since I kept the reins loose almost the entire time. And funny enough after having his reins loose and me being more relaxed, by the end of the ride I hardly had to touch the reins when asking for a stop. He was more than willing. Goes to show he certainly doesn't need me pulling at him with that particular bit in his mouth. 

I'm so happy I'm working with and learning on an _unbelievably_ patient, SMART horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds like you have got him figured out, now it will just take time for him to become consistent.

About the bit situation, it can't hurt to ask if they would mind you using a different bit on him because you just don't particularly like the tom thumb. If you'd like, I can offer some much better curb bit options that are more functional and a lot more mild than the TT is.


----------



## TrickRider2010 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a similar problem with my show jumper. And I have only just worked out how to fix it. 
She is mostly rushy in her downward transitions. 
What I have found works is you need to keep rising like normal and when you want to slow do a half halt release half halt release. Also 'shut your body down' keep rising but pretend there is ice in your pants. 

Circling won't really help to slow the horse down and keep them balanced still as they will be falling inwards with the shoulder 

Hope this helps

TR


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

If you get a quick result, let me know. I've spent the past seven months working on my boy's fast/rushed/unbalanced/jarring my teeth out of their sockets trot. We have finally, in the past month accomplished a slower/sittable trot that I hope to work to a jog in the next few months. For my boy, he was undermuscled, didn't know how to bend and be flexible, how to focus on the rider, or how to use his back, so when I asked him to trot, he would rush off, back hollowed out and not really paying proper attention, none of which did either of us any favors.

Getting him stronger, more balanced, and much, much more supple with bending exercises (circles, serpentines, etc) and teaching him to focus on my seat and my cues to get his release has gotten us to where we are now. I'm sure it would have gone faster were I a better rider, but we're getting there anyway. 

Oddly enough, working his lope/canter helped his trot a lot because (as I was told, anyway) going from a rushed trot to a canter is very difficult for a horse, where as it's easier for them to go from a proper, balanced trot to a canter. Sort of on his own, he figured out that I was going to ask for those transitions (up and down) all the time, and it was easier if he kept himself balanced for them than flailing about the arena.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

smrobs said:


> If you'd like, I can offer some much better curb bit options that are more functional and a lot more mild than the TT is.


Please do! I think I understand the basic mechanics/functions of different bits, but only minimally. I've skimmed over this site and it's taught me a good amount: ::: Sustainable Dressage - Tack & Auxillary Equipment - The Bridle & the Bit :::


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are also a couple of really good threads on here about the different bits and their action/what they should be used for.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/bit-information-snaffle-english-type-bits-36522/
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/bit-information-curb-western-type-bits-69588/

And here are some very nice, mild, affordable options that work a heck of a lot better than a TT bit does. I currently use bits on all my horses that are either very similar or identical to these bits.
Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Reiner WIde Port Swivel Shank Bit





 

796- Reinsman 7" Steel Reiner Billy Allen Mouth

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Francois Gauthier Antique Hinged Futurity Bit


----------



## kac7700 (Apr 20, 2012)

In my lessons, my trainer has told me to use my thighs and "suck" the horse up into me (figuratively of course) and that completely controls his speed. When his trot gets to fast, I do this and he comes back down to a nice jog. However, this is much easier said than done because it takes a LOT of muscles and mine aren't quite there yet  But I get a response from my horse every time and it's always the right one.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Try your hardest not to straight pull on his mouth. If you can't control him with your seat do either outside half halts (pulling the outside rein back 2-3 inches) or squeeze the outside rein if his mouth is sensitive. Mouth is last, first grip, and make sure it is with your thighs only, with your legs and only post when you want to post. Get a metronome and set it on 90 or so. Rise up when it clicks and sit down the next time it clicks. Remember that if you only pull in his mouth you are not getting better but his mouth is getting hardier so one day pulling back won't work.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

More success today! He actually STARTED slow on today's ride. I could actually _sit_ his trot/jog without jarring around and flopping around like a maniac, and it was wonderful. I think it's a combination of him slowing down and me learning how to sit deeper. I was able to give him a lot of slack on his rein (also, smrobs, thank you for those bit suggestions! I will look into them). He of course has his fast moments but the change is very apparent. Such a smart boy! 

We did have a little bit of a trip up, but it was due to my excitement that he is learning so fast. I wanted to see if he would stay slow even after we loped. So I tried and we loped a round along the rail. I brought him back down to a trot and he became Speedy Gonzales again. After another 15 minutes or so of trotting in circles, figure eight's and serpentine, he finally got his slow rhythm again and we ended on a good note. I guess rushed into the next step; I need to stick with just working on him being slow consistently before loping!

It's gotten to the point where all I think about at work is getting off to go ride, rofl.

Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Be sure to give him days off or easy days so he doesn't turn into a sour horse! (Did that to Sky cause all I could think about was riding him and working on his canter.. bad move lol!)


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, I usually ride every other day or so. Won't get to ride till Thursday though (baw) so he'll get a nice two day break.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

OP a good exercise is one you're kind of already doing. You get them trotting nicely, then lope, then trot.. get them trotting nicely, then lop, back to trot.

The transitions will help your horse know when he's nicely put together he can canter and when he comes back down, he needs to calm down. Worked really well for Sky


----------

